# Manta Ray pan question



## how (Dec 5, 2011)

Does a Manta Ray seat pan have 2 peices, one going in the other to hold the seat cover?


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 12, 2011)

I haven't had one of these apart, but they look to be constructed just like the normal Persons banana seats, so I'm certain they use the same two-pan construction.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

